# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  أسماء الحاصلين على أعلى التقديرات في جائزة الملكة رانيا للتميز التربوي

## الحصن نيوز

أعلنت جمعية جائزة الملكة رانيا العبدالله للتميز التربوي عن أسماء المعلمين والمعلمات الحاصلين على أعلى التقديرات في فئات الجائزة الخمس كافة، متأهلين بذلك إلى مرحلة التقييم الميداني التي ستقربهم من الفوز بالجائزة.


جاء إعلان الأسماء خلال اجتماع جمع منسقي جمعية الجائزة في المديريات المتأهلة مع فريق جمعية الجائزة، أمس في مركز الملكة رانيا العبدالله لتكنولوجيا المعلومات.


وتضمن الاجتماع إبلاغ المنسقين بأسماء المعلمين المؤهلين لمرحلة الزيارات الميدانية، والبالغ عددهم 93 معلماً ومعلمة من 27 مديرية من أصل 40 مديرية.


وقالت المديرة التنفيذية لجمعية الجائزة لبنى طوقان "نتطلع الآن للمرحلة المقبلة التي سيقوم خلالها فريق مقيّمي الجائزة بإجراء زيارات ميدانية للصفوف والمدارس للاطلاع عن كثب على تجارب المعلمين الحاصلين على أعلى التَقديرات في مرحلة التقييم الكتابي، والتعرف على نشاطهم اليومي وتفاعلهم مع الطلبة والمعنيين بالمدرسة كافة التي يعملون فيها، ما سيوفر لنا صورة مكتملة وواضحة لأوجه تميزهم بشكل عملي، ومدى أهلية كل منهم للفوز".


وتبدأ مرحلة التقييم الميداني الحاسمة لمرشحى جائزة المعلّم المتميز وعددهم 93 مرشحاً ومرشحة في الثالث من تشرين الأول (أكتوبر) المقبل، وستستمر حتى السادس والعشرين من الشهر نفسه.


وجاءت أعلى نسبة من المعلمين المرشحين لمرحلة الزيارات الميدانية من مديرية جرش وبواقع 11 معلماً ومعلمة، تليها مديرية الرمثا بواقع 10 معلمين. والمؤهلون هم:


إربد الأولى


زين محمد فليح العبدالله (القادسية الأساسية للبنات)، وابتسام عبدالله خليل من مدرسة الملك عبدالله الثاني للتميز، وحنان محمد أبو أمونة (الرازي الأساسية المختلطة)، وعفاف راضي هواري (خولة بنت الأزور الأساسية المختلطة)، ونائلة جمعة المهداوي من مدرسة الملك عبدالله الثاني للتميز، وسهى حسين البدارنة، (فوعرا الثانوية الشاملة للبنات).


مديرية الأغوار الشمالية


شاهر حمد مروج (صوفرة الأساسية المختلطة)، رانية ماجد الغزاوي (آمنة بنت وهب الأساسية للبنات)، ميساء علي شكور (سيل الحمة الأساسية المختلطة)، تهاني هزاع الصقر (المشارع الثانوية الجديدة للبنات)، لبنى احمد شاويش (وقاص الثانوية المختلطة)، لطفية راضي هواري (وادي الريان الثانوية الشاملة للبنات)، زينب يوسف عبدالجواد (الشونة الشمالية الثانوية للبنات).


مديرية البادية الشمالية الغربية


ريما هطبول الرحيبة (سما السرحان الأساسية المختلطة).


البتراء


فاطمة خالد السلامين (عاتكة بنت عبد المطلب الأساسية المختلطة)، باسمة رجا السعيدات (صفية بنت عبد المطلب الأساسية المختلطة)، فريال اسماعيل السلامين (الرويس الأساسية المختلطة)، محمد خالد السلامين (الطيبة الأساسية للبنين).


مديرية الجيزة


رافع عطاالله الصبيح (المصيطبة الأساسية للبنين).


مديرية الرصيفة


سلام يوسف العطي (تماضر بنت عمرو الثانوية الأولى للبنات).


مديرية الرمثا


رحاب يوسف الشبول (خديجة بنت خويلد الأساسية المختلطة)، منال إبراهيم الداود (سكينة بنت الحسين الأساسية المختلطة)، وسام محمد طوالبة (الأرقم الأساسية للبنين)، اسراء ياسين الرشدان (سكينة بنت الحسين الأساسية المختلطة)، فادية كايد الرواشدة (نسيبة المازنية الأساسية للبنات)، أروى خلف الدرايسة (الخنساء الثانوية المختلطة)، آمنة قاسم عماري (الرمثا الثانوية للبنات)، صبرين محمود السلمان (الطرة الثانوية للبنات)، إبراهيم عبدالله جرادات (الأمير حمزة بن الحسين الثانوية المهنية للبنين)، بلال محمد شنيك (الأمير حمزة بن الحسين الثانوية المهنية للبنين).


مديرية الزرقاء الأولى


الهام عبدالعزيز عبدربه (أروى بنت الحارث الثانوية الشاملة للبنات).


مديرية الزرقاء الثانية


خالد حسين الخطيب (الهاشمية الثانوية الشاملة للبنين).


مديرية السلط


سمر سعيد الغنانيم (بيوضة الشرقية الثانوية المختلطة)، اسماء عبدالعزيز أبو رمان (رقية بنت الرسول الثانوية المختلطة).


مديرية الشونة الجنوبية


فاطمة إبراهيم البراج (الجوفة الثانوية الشاملة للبنات).


مديرية الطفيلة


سمية خليف القرارعة (الشيماء الأساسية المختلطة)، منال أحمد العميلات (فاطمة الزهراء الثانويةِ المختلطة)، سهاد عودة الصقور (العين البيضاء الأساسية المختلطة)، علا سليمان القوابعة (سكينة بنت الحسين الأساسية المختلطة)، عاطف خلف العيايدة (علي بن أبي طالب الأساسية للبنين)، مصطفى محمد الرواشدة (العين البيضاء الثانوية للبنين).


مديرية الكرك


خديجة محمد السوالقة (المحمودية الاساسية المختلطة)، فاطمة سعيد الطراونة (الشهابية الاساسية الأولى المختلطة)، لانا جمعة المعايطة (بتير الأساسية المختلطة)، منال علي الحجايا (سد السلطاني الثانوية للبنات)، ميسون عودة الضمور (نور الحسين الثانوية المختلطة)، خالد فيصل المجالي (الحسين الثانوية الشاملة للبنين).


مديرية الكورة


فادية محمد إبراهيم (خولة بنت الأزور الأساسية المختلطة)، شيرين صالح خطايبة (جنين الصفا الثانوية الشاملة المختلطة)، سمية فهمي الزعبي (جفين الثانوية الشاملة للبنات).


مديرية المزار الجنوبي


صفاء سليمان الصرايرة (مؤتة الأساسية الثانية المختلطة)، محمد فاضل الرواشدة (الحامدية الاساسية المختلطة)، هناء خليل الطراونة (أم حماط الأساسية الأولى المختلطة).


مديرية المفرق


سلام عبدالله العناسوة (الدجنية الثانوية الشاملة للبنات)


مديرية بني كنانة


بشير سمير الزعبي (حسين الطوالبة الثانوية الشاملة للبنين)، ماجدة محمد السخني (حريما الثانوية الشاملة للبنات)، فايزة عبدالمجيد الهربيد (خرجا الثانوية الشاملة للبنات)، آمنة محمود صبيحات (حاتم الثانوية الشاملة للبنات).


مديرية جرش


فاتن علي بني أحمد (كفر خل الثانوية الأساسية المختلطة)، سمية حسن سالم (جبل الشيخ مصلح الأساسية للبنات المختلطة)، ميرفت سمير داود (برما الأساسية الجديدة للبنات)، نفوز شحادة حداد (أسماء بنت يزيد الأساسية للبنات)، رنا ربحي ثلجي (الكتة الثانوية الشاملة للبنات)، يوسف خليل الحجاجرة (ثغرة عصفور الاساسية للبنين)، حنان منذر الطنطاوي (الكتة الثانوية الشاملة للبنات)، سميرة محمد أبوغزالة (كفرخل الثانوية الشاملة المختلطة)، عطاف اسماعيل المومني وعالية موسى العتوم (لبابة بنت الحارث الثانوية الشاملة للبنات)، معين رشيد عيسى (حسن الكايد الثانوية المهنية الشاملة للبنين).


مديرية ذيبان


خلود عيسى السواعدة (السواعدة الثانوية المختلطة).


مديرية عجلون


آمنة خليل الشويات (الوهادنة الثانوية الشاملة للبنات)


مديرية عمان الأولى


خلود محمد رموني (البتراء الأساسية المختلطة)، اسراء عبدالوهاب الزيتاوي (عين جالوت الثانوية الشاملة للإناث)، اسماعيل محمد داود (عبدالحميد شرف الثانوية الشاملة للبنين).


مديرية عمان الثانية


محمد يوسف بزبز (المهلب بن أبي صفرة الأساسية بنين)، هدى الشيخ داود الرابي (أبو مرهف الاساسية المختلطة).


مديرية عمان الثالثة


تغريد عبدالرحمن شهوان (الأميرة تغريد الثانوية الاستكشافية المختلطة).


مديرية عمان الرابعة


إخلاص محمد عادي (أم مطاع الأسلمية الأساسية للبنات)، ريم عارف الخمايسة (سلمى الأنصارية الأساسية المختلطة)، ندى مسلم العبيدي (سفانة بنت حاتم الأساسية الأولى للبنات)، فاطمة فالح الدعجة (أمامة بنت أبي العاص الثانوية للبنات)، ناصر لطفي برهم (الشريف حسين بن ناصر الثانوية للبنين)، فداء عبدالحي زرارة (النزهة الثانوية الشاملة للبنات)، ماجد اسحق حامد (أحمد طوقان الثانوية المهنية).


مديرية عمان الخامسة


سمية جميل أبوحمد (وادي السير الثانوية للبنات)، يمان شفيع العرابي (عائشة بنت أبي بكر الثانوية للبنات)، خالدة سميح السعافين (الصويفية الثانوية المختلطة).


مديرية عين الباشا


هناء محمد أبو رمان (راية بنت الحسين الثانوية الشاملة للبنات).


مديرية مادبا


أمل خليل أبو رضوان (ذات النطاقين الثانوية الشاملة للبنات)، رقية عواد الطوالبة (الوسية الأساسية المختلطة)، سارة سالم الحسنات (حنينا الأساسية المختلطة)، نايفة سلامة الكعابنة (ذات النطاقين الثانوية الشاملة للبنات)، مي صالح العميشات (العريش الثانوية الشاملة للبنات).أعلنت جمعية جائزة الملكة رانيا العبدالله للتميز التربوي عن أسماء المعلمين والمعلمات الحاصلين على أعلى التقديرات في فئات الجائزة الخمس كافة، متأهلين بذلك إلى مرحلة التقييم الميداني التي ستقربهم من الفوز بالجائزة.


جاء إعلان الأسماء خلال اجتماع جمع منسقي جمعية الجائزة في المديريات المتأهلة مع فريق جمعية الجائزة، أمس في مركز الملكة رانيا العبدالله لتكنولوجيا المعلومات.


وتضمن الاجتماع إبلاغ المنسقين بأسماء المعلمين المؤهلين لمرحلة الزيارات الميدانية، والبالغ عددهم 93 معلماً ومعلمة من 27 مديرية من أصل 40 مديرية.


وقالت المديرة التنفيذية لجمعية الجائزة لبنى طوقان "نتطلع الآن للمرحلة المقبلة التي سيقوم خلالها فريق مقيّمي الجائزة بإجراء زيارات ميدانية للصفوف والمدارس للاطلاع عن كثب على تجارب المعلمين الحاصلين على أعلى التَقديرات في مرحلة التقييم الكتابي، والتعرف على نشاطهم اليومي وتفاعلهم مع الطلبة والمعنيين بالمدرسة كافة التي يعملون فيها، ما سيوفر لنا صورة مكتملة وواضحة لأوجه تميزهم بشكل عملي، ومدى أهلية كل منهم للفوز".


وتبدأ مرحلة التقييم الميداني الحاسمة لمرشحى جائزة المعلّم المتميز وعددهم 93 مرشحاً ومرشحة في الثالث من تشرين الأول (أكتوبر) المقبل، وستستمر حتى السادس والعشرين من الشهر نفسه.


وجاءت أعلى نسبة من المعلمين المرشحين لمرحلة الزيارات الميدانية من مديرية جرش وبواقع 11 معلماً ومعلمة، تليها مديرية الرمثا بواقع 10 معلمين. والمؤهلون هم:


إربد الأولى


زين محمد فليح العبدالله (القادسية الأساسية للبنات)، وابتسام عبدالله خليل من مدرسة الملك عبدالله الثاني للتميز، وحنان محمد أبو أمونة (الرازي الأساسية المختلطة)، وعفاف راضي هواري (خولة بنت الأزور الأساسية المختلطة)، ونائلة جمعة المهداوي من مدرسة الملك عبدالله الثاني للتميز، وسهى حسين البدارنة، (فوعرا الثانوية الشاملة للبنات).


مديرية الأغوار الشمالية


شاهر حمد مروج (صوفرة الأساسية المختلطة)، رانية ماجد الغزاوي (آمنة بنت وهب الأساسية للبنات)، ميساء علي شكور (سيل الحمة الأساسية المختلطة)، تهاني هزاع الصقر (المشارع الثانوية الجديدة للبنات)، لبنى احمد شاويش (وقاص الثانوية المختلطة)، لطفية راضي هواري (وادي الريان الثانوية الشاملة للبنات)، زينب يوسف عبدالجواد (الشونة الشمالية الثانوية للبنات).


مديرية البادية الشمالية الغربية


ريما هطبول الرحيبة (سما السرحان الأساسية المختلطة).


البتراء


فاطمة خالد السلامين (عاتكة بنت عبد المطلب الأساسية المختلطة)، باسمة رجا السعيدات (صفية بنت عبد المطلب الأساسية المختلطة)، فريال اسماعيل السلامين (الرويس الأساسية المختلطة)، محمد خالد السلامين (الطيبة الأساسية للبنين).


مديرية الجيزة


رافع عطاالله الصبيح (المصيطبة الأساسية للبنين).


مديرية الرصيفة


سلام يوسف العطي (تماضر بنت عمرو الثانوية الأولى للبنات).


مديرية الرمثا


رحاب يوسف الشبول (خديجة بنت خويلد الأساسية المختلطة)، منال إبراهيم الداود (سكينة بنت الحسين الأساسية المختلطة)، وسام محمد طوالبة (الأرقم الأساسية للبنين)، اسراء ياسين الرشدان (سكينة بنت الحسين الأساسية المختلطة)، فادية كايد الرواشدة (نسيبة المازنية الأساسية للبنات)، أروى خلف الدرايسة (الخنساء الثانوية المختلطة)، آمنة قاسم عماري (الرمثا الثانوية للبنات)، صبرين محمود السلمان (الطرة الثانوية للبنات)، إبراهيم عبدالله جرادات (الأمير حمزة بن الحسين الثانوية المهنية للبنين)، بلال محمد شنيك (الأمير حمزة بن الحسين الثانوية المهنية للبنين).


مديرية الزرقاء الأولى


الهام عبدالعزيز عبدربه (أروى بنت الحارث الثانوية الشاملة للبنات).


مديرية الزرقاء الثانية


خالد حسين الخطيب (الهاشمية الثانوية الشاملة للبنين).


مديرية السلط


سمر سعيد الغنانيم (بيوضة الشرقية الثانوية المختلطة)، اسماء عبدالعزيز أبو رمان (رقية بنت الرسول الثانوية المختلطة).


مديرية الشونة الجنوبية


فاطمة إبراهيم البراج (الجوفة الثانوية الشاملة للبنات).


مديرية الطفيلة


سمية خليف القرارعة (الشيماء الأساسية المختلطة)، منال أحمد العميلات (فاطمة الزهراء الثانويةِ المختلطة)، سهاد عودة الصقور (العين البيضاء الأساسية المختلطة)، علا سليمان القوابعة (سكينة بنت الحسين الأساسية المختلطة)، عاطف خلف العيايدة (علي بن أبي طالب الأساسية للبنين)، مصطفى محمد الرواشدة (العين البيضاء الثانوية للبنين).


مديرية الكرك


خديجة محمد السوالقة (المحمودية الاساسية المختلطة)، فاطمة سعيد الطراونة (الشهابية الاساسية الأولى المختلطة)، لانا جمعة المعايطة (بتير الأساسية المختلطة)، منال علي الحجايا (سد السلطاني الثانوية للبنات)، ميسون عودة الضمور (نور الحسين الثانوية المختلطة)، خالد فيصل المجالي (الحسين الثانوية الشاملة للبنين).


مديرية الكورة


فادية محمد إبراهيم (خولة بنت الأزور الأساسية المختلطة)، شيرين صالح خطايبة (جنين الصفا الثانوية الشاملة المختلطة)، سمية فهمي الزعبي (جفين الثانوية الشاملة للبنات).


مديرية المزار الجنوبي


صفاء سليمان الصرايرة (مؤتة الأساسية الثانية المختلطة)، محمد فاضل الرواشدة (الحامدية الاساسية المختلطة)، هناء خليل الطراونة (أم حماط الأساسية الأولى المختلطة).


مديرية المفرق


سلام عبدالله العناسوة (الدجنية الثانوية الشاملة للبنات)


مديرية بني كنانة


بشير سمير الزعبي (حسين الطوالبة الثانوية الشاملة للبنين)، ماجدة محمد السخني (حريما الثانوية الشاملة للبنات)، فايزة عبدالمجيد الهربيد (خرجا الثانوية الشاملة للبنات)، آمنة محمود صبيحات (حاتم الثانوية الشاملة للبنات).


مديرية جرش


فاتن علي بني أحمد (كفر خل الثانوية الأساسية المختلطة)، سمية حسن سالم (جبل الشيخ مصلح الأساسية للبنات المختلطة)، ميرفت سمير داود (برما الأساسية الجديدة للبنات)، نفوز شحادة حداد (أسماء بنت يزيد الأساسية للبنات)، رنا ربحي ثلجي (الكتة الثانوية الشاملة للبنات)، يوسف خليل الحجاجرة (ثغرة عصفور الاساسية للبنين)، حنان منذر الطنطاوي (الكتة الثانوية الشاملة للبنات)، سميرة محمد أبوغزالة (كفرخل الثانوية الشاملة المختلطة)، عطاف اسماعيل المومني وعالية موسى العتوم (لبابة بنت الحارث الثانوية الشاملة للبنات)، معين رشيد عيسى (حسن الكايد الثانوية المهنية الشاملة للبنين).


مديرية ذيبان


خلود عيسى السواعدة (السواعدة الثانوية المختلطة).


مديرية عجلون


آمنة خليل الشويات (الوهادنة الثانوية الشاملة للبنات)


مديرية عمان الأولى


خلود محمد رموني (البتراء الأساسية المختلطة)، اسراء عبدالوهاب الزيتاوي (عين جالوت الثانوية الشاملة للإناث)، اسماعيل محمد داود (عبدالحميد شرف الثانوية الشاملة للبنين).


مديرية عمان الثانية


محمد يوسف بزبز (المهلب بن أبي صفرة الأساسية بنين)، هدى الشيخ داود الرابي (أبو مرهف الاساسية المختلطة).


مديرية عمان الثالثة


تغريد عبدالرحمن شهوان (الأميرة تغريد الثانوية الاستكشافية المختلطة).


مديرية عمان الرابعة


إخلاص محمد عادي (أم مطاع الأسلمية الأساسية للبنات)، ريم عارف الخمايسة (سلمى الأنصارية الأساسية المختلطة)، ندى مسلم العبيدي (سفانة بنت حاتم الأساسية الأولى للبنات)، فاطمة فالح الدعجة (أمامة بنت أبي العاص الثانوية للبنات)، ناصر لطفي برهم (الشريف حسين بن ناصر الثانوية للبنين)، فداء عبدالحي زرارة (النزهة الثانوية الشاملة للبنات)، ماجد اسحق حامد (أحمد طوقان الثانوية المهنية).


مديرية عمان الخامسة


سمية جميل أبوحمد (وادي السير الثانوية للبنات)، يمان شفيع العرابي (عائشة بنت أبي بكر الثانوية للبنات)، خالدة سميح السعافين (الصويفية الثانوية المختلطة).


مديرية عين الباشا


هناء محمد أبو رمان (راية بنت الحسين الثانوية الشاملة للبنات).


مديرية مادبا


أمل خليل أبو رضوان (ذات النطاقين الثانوية الشاملة للبنات)، رقية عواد الطوالبة (الوسية الأساسية المختلطة)، سارة سالم الحسنات (حنينا الأساسية المختلطة)، نايفة سلامة الكعابنة (ذات النطاقين الثانوية الشاملة للبنات)، مي صالح العميشات (العريش الثانوية الشاملة للبنات).

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

